# laittaa [jotakin] päähän [jostakin]



## Gavril

Ihanaa torstaita,

In this article, I'm not sure how to translate the highlighted section:



> Hyökkäys toimii laittamalla NFC-sirun muutaman senttimetrin päähän puhelimesta tai koskettamalla sitä NFC-puhelimella, minkä jälkeen puhelin on tunkeutujan hallinnassa.



"The attack works by placing an NFC chip a few centimeters [above?] the phone or touching it with a NFC-phone, after which the phone is in the intruder's control."

What kind of movement/position is described by "laittamalla muutaman senttimetrin päähän puhelimesta"?

(In case it's relevant, an "NFC chip" is a component of some cellphones that allows them to communicate with other nearby phones.)

Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

It simply means _a few centimeters from the phone_.

To use another word: Hyökkäys toimii laittamalla NFC-sirun muutaman senttimetrin *etäisyydelle* puhelimesta...


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> It simply means _a few centimeters from the phone_.
> 
> To use another word: Hyökkäys toimii laittamalla NFC-sirun muutaman senttimetrin *etäisyydelle* puhelimesta...



Would the meaning be different if you used the word _ylle _(or a variant thereof)?

E.g., what would it mean if you said

_Hyökkäys toimii laittamalla NFC-sirun muutaman sentin ylle/yläpuolelle(/jne.) puhelimesta _[or, _puhelimen ylle/yllapuolelle/..._]

?


----------



## kirahvi

In the version with _ylle_ it's made clear that the chip has to be placed above the phone. With _päähän_ or _etäisyydelle_ there's no mention of the chip's position, only a mention of its distance (a few centimeters).


----------



## Hakro

> Hyökkäys toimii laittamalla NFC-siru muutaman senttimetrin päähän puhelimesta tai koskettamalla sitä NFC-puhelimella, minkä jälkeen puhelin on tunkeutujan hallinnassa.


Note that there is a grammatical mistake in the original text. If you say "Hyökkäys toimii laittamalla NFC-siru*n*..." it means that it's the attack that puts the NFC chip near the phone. If you wanto to say that it's the user who places the NFC chip you have to use the nominative form "NFC-siru".

As Jukka "Yucca" Korpela said: "Lauseenvastikkeiden käyttö pitäisi kieltää tai ainakin saattaa luvanvaraiseksi."


----------

